# Tiny Planets



## Buckster (Feb 11, 2013)

Searched the themes categories and didn't see it, so here it is: *Tiny Planets
*
There may be other apps that can make these, but they're commonly made using the Polar Coordinates filter in Photoshop.  Instructions for how to do so are easily found on the web, and since links tend to go bad over time, I won't post any particular ones here.

Here are a few I've made to kick this thread off:

1.






2.





3.





*Show us your "Tiny Planet" creations.*


----------



## Buckster (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Mully (Feb 11, 2013)

These are very interesting.... very fun, i will have to look into this in my spare time


----------



## deeky (Feb 11, 2013)

Cool tool, never played with this one before - until now.  

Here's a quick one.  We'll call it "Bridge to Nowhere".




IMG_1680b by breckmiller, on Flickr


How exactly do you clean up the seam?  I took a run at it with a feathered, transluscent cloning tool.  It's ok, but definitely not like yours.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 11, 2013)

I like these...a lot...will deffinatly give this a go. especially love the last one you posted Buckster


----------



## Buckster (Feb 11, 2013)

deeky said:


> How exactly do you clean up the seam?  I took a run at it with a feathered, transluscent cloning tool.  It's ok, but definitely not like yours.


Cool image!!

I did pretty much the same thing when the ends of the image aren't the same: Cloning, healing, patch tool, etc.

If you can shoot panos that complete a full 360, then cut it so the two ends will meet exactly, it will merge perfectly.  Or, if you clone and flip the image back and forth to make a pano, like I did with the barn photo, the ends also merge perfectly.


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 11, 2013)

I like these, immediately Googled "tiny planets" to see how it was done.
Found a kids TV show and Website ???

Then I Googled "Tiny Planets Photography"...Got it!

Here's a couple of mine...

Snow Ball.






Crop Circle.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 11, 2013)

Thought I'd try something different than a landscape using the technique...

Tiny Planet, half-submerged, with a stranded spider:


----------



## leighthal (Feb 11, 2013)

I've only attempted this once. Might have to have another go at it soon. This night shot looked so much like a watch I had to add hands.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 11, 2013)

leighthal said:


> This night shot looked so much like a watch I had to add hands.


I love that idea!


----------



## Blitz55 (Feb 11, 2013)

What kind of Wizardry is going on in here.

This is very interesting...I may have to take a crack at it though I don't know if there is some specific technique you guys are using or I should just hop into photoshop and start from scratch .


----------



## deeky (Feb 11, 2013)

Alright, spent a little more time on this one and pretty happy with it.  Just not sure what happened with the lines at the corners.




IMG_1680c by breckmiller, on Flickr

Need to take more landscapes to play with.  Not usually my thing.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 11, 2013)

That spider image is fantastic! I've only checked out the technique, very nice results!


----------



## Buckster (Feb 11, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> That spider image is fantastic! I've only checked out the technique, very nice results!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## LightMatters (Feb 11, 2013)

Bravo!  This just shouts "TIMEX"  Love the color and lighting!


----------



## leighthal (Feb 12, 2013)

LightMatters said:


> Bravo!  This just shouts "TIMEX"  Love the color and lighting!



Thank you LM


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 12, 2013)

Green Planet


----------



## sm4him (Feb 12, 2013)

Ah, CRUD...like I don't have ENOUGH distractions already without becoming fascinated with THESE and obsessed about how to create one. :lmao:
Even after watching a couple of tutorials though, I'm not really sure I get how to fix all the places where it doesn't match up. I suspect it's beyond my PS skills--which doesn't really take much.




Buckster said:


> Thought I'd try something different than a landscape using the technique...
> 
> Tiny Planet, half-submerged, with a stranded spider:



THIS might be just about the coolest thing EVER.


----------



## deeky (Feb 12, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Ah, CRUD...like I don't have ENOUGH distractions already without becoming fascinated with THESE and obsessed about how to create one. :lmao:
> Even after watching a couple of tutorials though, I'm not really sure I get how to fix all the places where it doesn't match up. I suspect it's beyond my PS skills--which doesn't really take much.



So far here's where I figured out to start - if you aren't doing a mirror image like my second (pretty much guarantees a match), open the photo and use the grid overlay.  Then use the distort to make sure your horizon line lines up at either edge of the photo.  If you look at the first one I posted, I didn't do that and the railing at the top of the circle doesn't line up.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 12, 2013)

Greene County Courthouse, Waynesburg, PA. by ZDiBeradin, on Flickr


----------



## H4X1MA (Feb 12, 2013)

my attempt


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 12, 2013)

Had a little bash at this myself, Obviously it takes the right sort of shot to begin with, and i did find that to create a perfect join (size, not detail) the width should be 3.141592 times longer than the height (that'll be Pi then in case you wondered)
After a few failed attempts i managed these. They are quite addictive though...


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 14, 2013)

Still messing with these


----------



## squirrels (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Murray Bloom (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's the only one of these I've tried so far:

Chasing Butterflies:


----------



## deeky (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been playing with these again and working on fixing the striations in the corners. 

1.



IMG_4355a by breckmiller, on Flickr

2.  Yes, the shed really does sit almost as close to the cliffs as this edit makes it appear.



IMG_4359a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## leighthal (Jun 30, 2014)

My local town shrine to an Avro Arrow test pilot.



zurakowskipark by Leigh-Ann Dupuis, on Flickr


----------



## Sventek (Jul 1, 2014)

I haven't done too many of these, but here are a couple.


----------

